# Adobe acrobat alternative or very old version



## ipsdan (Sep 14, 2005)

I am in the process of trying to set up a website with several Excel worksheets. I want them to be in pdf format but am put off by the cost of Adobe Acrobat. Does anyone know of any alternative programs or whether cheap copies of very old versions are available.
Thanks for any help...


----------



## Mr_Stability (Sep 14, 2005)

*Low Cost PDF Maker*

Try Jaws PDF Creator 

http://www.jawspdf.com/

cost is $84 / £47 for a single license, cheaper for 5+

or, for a cheaper option, try Desk PDF from
http://www.docudesk.com

Standard edition is $19.95 for a single License
Professional edition is $29.95  for a single License

They offer a free trial version

HTH


----------

